# Quicktime (7.3) und der Internet Explorer (7)



## Flicksi (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ein Quicktime-Panorama eingebunden.

```
<object type="video/quicktime" width="529px" height="393px" classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab" name="movie1" id="movie1">
<param name="src" value="Rundblick_2.mov" />
<param name="controller" value="true" />
<param name="autoplay" value="true" />
	<object data="Rundblick_2.mov" type="video/quicktime" width="529px" height="393px">
	<param name="controller" value="true" />
	<div style="background:#ffeecc;height:100px;">
	Das Video kann von ihrem Browser leider nicht angezeigt werden.</div>
	</object>
</object>
```
Das ganze liegt in einer normalen Html-Seite, die als JavaScript-Popup aufgerufen wird.

```
src = 'rundblick.php';
ok = window.open(src,'Rundblick','width=535,height=397,dependent=true,resizable=true');
ok.focus();
```
Klappt in Firefox, Opera und Safari wunderbar. Nur der Internet Explorer fängt an zu spinnen. Wenn man das Popup schließt und dann nochmal aufruft (egal ob das gleiche oder ein anderes Video), kommt die Fehlermeldung "Im Plugin auf dieser Seite ist ein Fehler aufgetreten", "Das Plugin wurde nicht korrekt initialisiert". 
Der Fehler kommt meistens nachdem das Popup das erste Mal geschlossen wurde, manchmal kann man auch mehrere aufrufen. Nach Neustart des Browsers wird erstmal wieder alles normal angezeigt, ebenso, wenn man neue Popups aufruft ohne die alten zu schließen.
Mit älteren Quicktime-Versionen kam der Fehler nicht.
Auf anderen Seiten (z.B. http://www.think-quicktime.com/de/technik/quicktime-flash-java.php, das 360° QuickTime VR) kommt der Fehler bei mir auch.
Ist das ganze ein Problem von Quicktime und mir bleibt nur, auf ein Update zu warten, hab ich irgendwo einen Fehler drin oder gibt es vielleicht noch eine besser Methode, Quicktimes einzubinden?


----------

